# who flies direct from NYC to Aruba



## soob (Jun 4, 2008)

I am wondering if there are any good airline sites i should visit to book my seats from New York to Aruba. I have found Jet blue to be the cheapest so far at about £300 each ($600). I will be travelling in August and need to fly direct as we will already have flown from UK to New York. Are there any more airlines out there who are likely to start flying direct in August? Should i book Jet blue now or should i wait for a better deal? Sue


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 4, 2008)

Here's some info on traveling non-stop to Aruba from Fodor's

Not sure how current the info is - especially with all the changes in the airline industry.

Richard


----------



## Dave M (Jun 4, 2008)

According to my latest issues of the Official Airline Guide, CO has nonstop service from LGA and EWR. AA, DL and JetBlue all have nonstop service from JFK. 

Some service is on weekends only or on other selected days of the week and some service is seasonal - only in the winter.

I'm betting that some of the flights will be eliminated in connection with the announcements by most airlines that they will be cutting back on flights over the next year or so.

Most advice seems to be that once you find a reasonable price, book it. Airfares are almost certainly going to trend higher, not lower.


----------



## billymach4 (Jun 4, 2008)

My personal choice is Jet Blue. Daily non stop service between JFK and AUA.


----------



## chrisnwillie (Jun 4, 2008)

I live in NY, and fly every March direct to Aruba. This year, I flew a direct Delta flight out of JFK and it was by far, the best flight I have taken to date.

I usually fly AA or JetBlue and Delta beat them in price and service, hands down.


----------



## lprstn (Jun 4, 2008)

My friend who lives near NY always drives to Philadelphia for cheap flights to Aruba.


----------

